# how can i record the screen while making my cubing video ?



## chikato_tan (Jul 12, 2011)

like this one


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 12, 2011)

hypercam, camtasia, free screen recorder, fraps, just google search any of these. i believe hypercam and free screen recorder are the only free ones off the top of my head.


----------



## 43252003274489856000 (Jul 12, 2011)

If you have a Mac "Screenium" is the best, and it is free!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 12, 2011)

For windows the best thing to use is probably Windows Media Encoder, it can screen record and it doesn't leave a watermark or any quality limits.


----------



## tim (Jul 12, 2011)

43252003274489856000 said:


> If you have a Mac "Screenium" is the best, and it is free!



There's no need for another Application, you can just use QuickTime Player:
File -> New Screen Recording


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 12, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> hypercam, camtasia, free screen recorder, fraps, just google search any of these. i believe hypercam and free screen recorder are the only free ones off the top of my head.


 
Camstudio! And it's open source, the best kind of software!


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2011)

GTKRecordMyDesktop if you're on a Linux distro


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 13, 2011)

i`m using camtasiastudio 7, look at the video 





how can i reverse it ?


----------



## wbcuber (Jul 27, 2011)

Try cropping the Timer, and overlaying it on top of the video


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Camstudio! And it's open source, the best kind of software!


 
win


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2011)

@chikato
1.Crop timer video
2.Composite on top of cubing video
3.Align for timing
Done 
Learn your editor


----------



## tx789 (Jul 27, 2011)

hyper cam


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the softwares but please so me how to do it by using these softwares 
@ Edward : thanks for that


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 29, 2011)

I Want To try this


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 29, 2011)

I tried this a while ago and I did it using live streaming software called XSplit. It's got a local recording option and I think it's a lot more intuitive than editing the videos. Basically there's a preview window and inside you can add up to I think 10 or so screen regions from whatever sources - be it your monitor, webcam, multiple webcams even, and just stretch them around inside the window until your happy. Mine looks like this;

[youtubehd]WJPE6EqEaqk[/youtubehd]

It's nice not having to edit the video.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks all ,problem solved


----------



## Me (Aug 1, 2011)

I used Quicktime X to do a screen recording, cropped the video, and overlaid it on the solve footage in premiere. 

For Windows as mentioned above there is CamStudio, which can be a little finicky to get the codecs to work in some editors, but works just as well.


----------

